

Apache CouchDB is Alive and Kicking - thomas11
http://www.mail-archive.com/dev@couchdb.apache.org/msg18043.html

======
slasaus
maybe you should have tagged it more like "Official response to Canonical
dropping CouchDB" ;-)

